# A few of my Christmas projects



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Good thing I'm retired or I would never have had the time to get this much done.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! Stunning. As your family adopting any little ones? My 4.5 year old daughter would love some of those sweaters.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Lovely work! I'm sure the recipients will be thrilled.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the first pink cardigan and the ladies jacket xx


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, they are all so beautiful. You sure are keeping busy. Just lovely.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

diziescott said:


> Wow! Stunning. As your family adopting any little ones? My 4.5 year old daughter would love some of those sweaters.


Thanks..
The pink, and blue sweaters are from Rowan miniature classics, and Little Rowan. The purple shrug, I just found a plain top down pattern and used fun fur, then added a bling button.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Gorgeous projects. You're making good things in your time off! :thumbup:


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful love all your work!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

You are one busy lady! Love all of them but my favorite is the pink sweater. Just lovely!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Those are all just gorgeous.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you all very much!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Your knitting is beautiful...so even, and I love the things you've made.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful work. Lucky receivers.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> Good thing I'm retired or I would never have had the time to get this much done.


Beautiful work ! Some one going to be very lucky receiving these


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They're beautiful!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh! Everything is beautiful. Wish I were one of the fortunate to receive a gift like any of these. What a wonderful job you do.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful items. Can you tell me more about the lacey topper? It is stunning. (fifth picture)


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

Really lovely work your knitting is lovely.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

What lovely work. I am sure that who ever gets them for Christmas will be very pleased.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Being so talented adds to your retirement time!!! Love the children sweaters and the fur collar looks so sweet.Your adult hats are so stylish,also the lacy top!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, amazing knitting! My favourite is the blue lacy top. It looks as light as a cobweb and so, so delicate.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG You brought back memories. I made several of the pink sweater in blue and white for my daughter about 25 yrs ago. Pattern was given to me on a sheet of paper copied from the source. I do remember there was an error on row 7 or so. either that or I kept counting wrong. lol.. still looks great today. Can;t find my copy as I had given it to my mil and she has since passed away. Thanks for showing the source.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Beautiful items. Can you tell me more about the lacey topper? It is stunning. (fifth picture)


It's called Lace Noir from Vogueknitting Early Fall issue for 2011. Knit with Artyarns beaded mohair. Knit from the top down.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

all of them are very nicely done. I like the mauve hat with the bow


----------



## knitting_yarnivore (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! I wish I had even one of those done for my Christmas presents


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the sweaters.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my, can you add me to your Christmas list they are so beautiful


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> Busy girl said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful items. Can you tell me more about the lacey topper? It is stunning. (fifth picture)
> ...


There is a similar pattern I purchased at Yarn Market called ArtYarns Beaded Mohair with Sequins Jacket I121 designed by Sharon Sorken. You may be able to find it on Artyarns web site.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will try and find this pattern.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Everything is beautiful!!! I can't wait to retire :lol:


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

Very VERY nice....and displayed so attractively.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Just fell in love woth the first little cardigan.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous work!!!!! You have been busy!!!! ;0)


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

It just gets better and better and better as I scroll down. My dear lady, you are good! Thanks for sharing


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful Christmas projects...you have been one busy lady, and a talented one also. Great work..thanks for sharing!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You have some very nice items. And don't you just love the old Coats and Clark 29 cent books. I have many of them, some that my mom had bought too. Thank you for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Love your work-especially the blue lacy cardy/jacket with beads or sequins....are you able to advise/supply the pattern? it is very pretty in blue....


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Truly awesome!!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Love the lace jacket and the fur cape. Actually love them all. You have been a busy little beaver!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters and hats.


----------



## knittaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

These are absalutely adorable. Wow!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You have been busy, and such beautiful work too.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! You have been busy! Beautiful gifts!


----------



## jan2125etc0812 (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweaters, shrug, and lacey top. I just retired in June and was knitting for hours and now I have developed carpel tunnel and shoulder problems. I can hardly knit right now.


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful. I wish I could knit as well. Lucky recipients. Made with love.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! You are a very busy retiree....I am jealous. I love the blue evening jacket. What pattern did you use? And also what yarn did you knit this beauty with?


----------



## Yarn Tales (Oct 20, 2012)

They're all so beautiful! Are those beads on that cap?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I just read where you mention the evening jacket from Art Yarns. Thaanks I'll look it up.


patocenizo said:


> Wow! You are a very busy retiree....I am jealous. I love the blue evening jacket. What pattern did you use? And also what yarn did you knit this beauty with?


----------



## Laurelbee (May 5, 2011)

bcleveland, your Christmas gifts are beautiful. Almost makes me wish for cool weather at Christmas time. xxx


----------



## mani (Jul 10, 2012)

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very lucky people


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

What a lovely selection of garments, I love them all. You are going to be very popular I'm sure, when you give out these beautiful gifts.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, you work is flawless. Especially, love the blue cardi. Is that your own pattern? I like the bling.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Beautiful work. Lucky to receive any. 
k


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Your knitted items are really pretty! I guess retirement has wonderful side benefits. I knit a lot now that I am retired.


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

Beautiful work. I love every single piece.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, your work is beautiful!


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Everything is gorgeous but I really love the ladie's jacket.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything you do is just gorgeous and it looks like you are having fun.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful work -- lucky recipients. Isn't retirement grand! 

Take Joy,


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

These are all just exquisite! what yarn did you use for the first little pink cardigan? Love the color!


----------



## Fil (Oct 24, 2012)

What beautiful work - you are so talented Fil


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

wow beautiful. You do amazing work and have some very lucky people to receive from you


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

wow! it is all stunning! great workmanship! love them all!


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

You do beautiful work. I love the 1st Pink sweater.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

All beautifuly knitted .I love the peach cardigan from Jiffy knits .Is this pattern available still please .


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

That denim blue cardigan with the pocketsreally appeals to me. the buttons really kicked it up several notches! They all have a very professional appearance. Great work! Joan8060


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You've been so busy creating lovely work!


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I love the things you have created..... Very very nice


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

I love the things you have created..... Very very nice


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful work. The recipients of your work are truly Blessed!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

You do beautiful work. I love that pink sweater.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

All are lovely..great job!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have just joined this forum! I wonder if I belong here, the garments are so beautiful, and I only do basic work. My daughter is 20 weeks pregnant, so I am going to pick up my knitting needles again, seeing your pictures has really motivated me!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

OMG. I can't decide which one I like the best. They are all so lovely. Thanks so much for sharing. I need some incentive. I haven't started yet.


----------



## gailshirley (Sep 8, 2012)

beautiful work,lucky receivers


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful work! Also love your presentation!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

WOWWW everything is so beautiful. Difficult to decide which is the nicest piece but I love the blue jacket , the purple hat, the blue Superman hat and the fun fun fur shoulder cape. I have lot of black fun fur, can you tell me where I can find the pattern for your pattern? :lol: :lol: Congratulations on all your beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nicely done


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow stunning--beautiful work there are going to be some lucky folks this Christams


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Love your work-especially the blue lacy cardy/jacket with beads or sequins....are you able to advise/supply the pattern? it is very pretty in blue....


I posted info at the top of this page. I used ArtYarns beaded sequined mohair, and found the pattern in Vogue mag. Early fall issue 2011

You might find a similar pattern on Artyarns web site. Beaded Mohair with Sequins jacket #l120, or #l121.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW !!! Gorgeous!! Nice work.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

AMAZING Knitting! Just beautiful!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Sure do love them all!!


----------



## jackye brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Your work is absolutely lovely. And the third sweater brings back memories. I still have that pattern book, which I purchased more than 30 years ago and have knitted this same sweater for several little girls so long ago! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Janina said:


> WOWWW everything is so beautiful. Difficult to decide which is the nicest piece but I love the blue jacket , the purple hat, the blue Superman hat and the fun fun fur shoulder cape. I have lot of black fun fur, can you tell me where I can find the pattern for your pattern? :lol: :lol: Congratulations on all your beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I just found a simple top down shrug pattern for a little girl. I knit the cuffs and front, back and neck band in seed stitch with closely matched other yarn, then the knit the body in fun fur.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

How wonderful! You have been busy. They are all pretty but love the blue.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Reyna said:


> I have just joined this forum! I wonder if I belong here, the garments are so beautiful, and I only do basic work. My daughter is 20 weeks pregnant, so I am going to pick up my knitting needles again, seeing your pictures has really motivated me!


I have been knitting for over 30 years. A lot of my skills were self taught. I am still learning everyday how to do new things, and improve on some of the old ones. It is a never ending learning process. Knitting has given me so much joy. I love it, and try to take time everyday for it. I always keep a project ready to go in the car while husband drives. Yes, you belong here as much as anyone. There are so many baby things that are easy knits, just get in there and get started again! The minute you start, you will be hooked all over 
again! Enjoy!


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

These are beautiful items! You sure are versatile!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

What beautiful knitting! I love them all, especially the the two pink baby sweaters...just great.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been posting on KP for three years. If you click on my name above my profile picture, you will see that I have posted 21 different knitted Topics. 
Hope you enjoy looking.


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful! I really need to retire. This work just gets in the way!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Dear bcleveland, I am also retired but you have outgunned me! What beautiful work. I am presently making charity scarfs for the women's shelter of the YWCA here in town. Also trying to finish Christmas items. Your gifts are so beautiful, keep up the good work.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

judyr said:


> Dear bcleveland, I am also retired but you have outgunned me! What beautiful work. I am presently making charity scarfs for the women's shelter of the YWCA here in town. Also trying to finish Christmas items. Your gifts are so beautiful, keep up the good work.


Thank you so much.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty little pink sweater with the flowers. Great work on them all.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

laurie kinnunen said:


> Beautiful! I really need to retire. This work just gets in the way!


When I was still working, I took my knitting with me. I worked on it at every break and lunch time. Love being retired!


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice work


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

Love your work, I found the pattern for the pink sweater and ordered it from this site, they sell the pdf file for $3.00 http://www.artfire.com/browse/?term=coats%20and%20clark%20158 can't wait to make this for my granddaughter.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome! What great gifts! Each one is so special


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wonderful am I related or a friend?


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Your work is lovely! The little pink sweater is adorable and I smiled when I saw the booklet was 29 cents.....when was it published?


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL KNITS.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

donna873 said:


> Love your work, I found the pattern for the pink sweater and ordered it from this site, they sell the pdf file for $3.00 http://www.artfire.com/browse/?term=coats%20and%20clark%20158 can't wait to make this for my granddaughter.


That's awesome. It is a great classic sweater pattern, and very little sewing, just a small amount under the arms. Love, love this pattern. I made several copies of mine so I can keep my little book intact, also, I like to make notes on the copies.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL KNITS. I especially like the hat and shawl, would you share the name of the patterns. You have some lucky family and friends who will absolutely love these hand knit things. Lucky them. Your creative ability is beyond compliments.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

donna873 said:


> Love your work, I found the pattern for the pink sweater and ordered it from this site, they sell the pdf file for $3.00 http://www.artfire.com/browse/?term=coats%20and%20clark%20158 can't wait to make this for my granddaughter.


The Berroco Comfort is a great yarn for this pattern. The stitch definition is outstanding.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, your knitting amazes me! Love the little garments, and the fun fur wrap. And the lace cover-up. Well, actually I love them all!! :thumbup:


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

WOW that are beautiful, I especially love the first one, what a beautiful shade of pink, :thumbup:


----------



## patgordon (Jul 5, 2012)

All your knitting is so nice,


----------



## patgordon (Jul 5, 2012)

patgordon said:


> All your knitting is so nice,


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

All your work is wonderful, but my favorite is the blue lacy jacket.


----------



## lizziebeth (Jul 29, 2011)

OMG they are all just incredibly Beautiful. Especially, the Blue Lace Jacket is simply elegant. Could you let me know where I can get the pattern for this. Thanks.


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. The two little sweaters are precious. I love that you put the pattern book for the pink sweater. Goes to show knit sweaters never go out of style.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

What amazing work you have done. Absolutely beautiful knitting. The purple cloche/beret is outstanding. and the blue lacy top is so beautiful.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Love the pink sweater and I have that book. Guess what my next project will be?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

All of this work is really gorgeous! Such pretty jackets


----------



## violinistPat (May 24, 2012)

Each item is lovely, and you have displayed them beautifully! Great work!


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

I am speechless-I sure hope the recipients realize the love in each stitch and how priceless they are. You have done well!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

wow! Such beautiful work...isn't retirement the best??


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What gorgeous knitting...all of it!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> donna873 said:
> 
> 
> > Love your work, I found the pattern for the pink sweater and ordered it from this site, they sell the pdf file for $3.00 http://www.artfire.com/browse/?term=coats%20and%20clark%20158 can't wait to make this for my granddaughter.
> ...


thank you, I will find it to use.. I can't wait to knit this sweater, they are suppose to email the pdf withing 24 hours, I keep checking my email for it lol..


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Your work is amazing! I, too, love the purple/grey beret with the bow. Gorgeous! Also love the Superman hat. Would love to make these for the beautiful ladies and the Supermen in my family! You are more than welcomed to add my name to your Christmas list! ;-)


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful work isn't retirement great


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful work. Lucky receivers.


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very elegant work, and your way of displaying them is classy...


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

Very elegant work, and your way of displaying them is classy...


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Dawn-1981 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely work  x


----------



## Conniela (Sep 11, 2012)

Can I get on your Christmas list?


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I sit in awe. Your work is stunning, especially the blue ladies jacket and the little pink sweaters. I love the knitted bow on the hat. You are also an outstanding photographer. The layouts and backgrounds do justice to your lovely work - both so professional looking. Thank you so much for sharing these. 

I hope you can tell us where you got the pattern for the blue jacket. I showed it to DD and now she wants one, Smart girl!


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

I,too, love your work and presentation. Do you have any information on the pattern for the purple beret with the bow? I bought the 29cent book and can't wait to start the sweater. I'm doing some charity work as most of the grandchildren have outgrown Grammie's knitting.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Just so cute the tiny sweaters and I really love the blue lacy top!


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Everything is absolutely lovely. Great work.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Gorgeous work. Love the little pink cardi


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What beautiful gifts you've created. Your work is gorgeous.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

With each picture I go oh wow. Love your work. I seem to be stuck on socks. I dreaded them so, then a little under a year ago I made my first pair and have been addicted ever since. Thanks to my good friend Maryrose on KP I was able to finish and have been helped to continue making them.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, beautiful work.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

So lovely!!!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Your items are all beautiful. Very nice work!!


----------



## fnnr204 (Nov 20, 2011)

I would love your 
pattern for fun with fur my granddaughter would just love it my email is [email protected]


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

You must be the knitting bee of all times. Beautiful work


----------



## Scotchier (Oct 31, 2011)

Your work is just too beautiful. You are very talented and these are one of a kind to be cherished by whomever will be the recipients. Great projects for your retirement and also for your dexterity. Good job!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Oh my, have you been busy! ALL of your creations are truly beautiful! My favorite is the blue lace cardigan hanging from the chandelier! Fantastic work!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow. You are one busy lady! Everything is beautiful.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> wonderful am I related or a friend?


Both


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Your work is absolutely stunning. I am ordering the pink sweater pattern to knit for my Grand daughter as well. Thank you for sharing your work....so beautiful


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Your work is absolutely stunning. I am ordering the pink sweater pattern to knit for my Grand daughter as well. Thank you for sharing your work....so beautiful


You will love this wonderful little pattern. It is so easy, and works up fast. One of my favorites. I can't even tell you how many I have made over the past 25 yrs, or so. It's a top down knit, very little seaming, just under the arms. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue lace sweater, purple hat, and flower pink sweater are very nice.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Whoa! Now that's being busy! Beautiful xxxxx


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow have you been busy.


----------



## bennysnana (Aug 26, 2012)

All lovely specialy the blue cardigaN
Can I ask where you got the pattern, would love to knit one


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, all are great, but the lace jacket with the pearls is stunning ...can you share what pattern that is?


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

very beautiful projects!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Your 3rd sweater down is one of my favorite sweaters to make for a little girl (up to size 10-12). Love the color you've chosen. I've been making this sweater for about 50 years now and just wish that it went up to a ladies size. Very pretty.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done you, they're really lovely especially the blue cardi. I too am retired but I never get so much uninterrupted time to do so much, much as I'd like to


----------



## Chulo1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! So beautifully done!! You have an amazing talent!!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I ordered the pattern for the vintage pink sweater from the link and they have not sent the PDF....I contacted them with no reply...it has been about 3 hrs. The attachment they sent was non deliverable???? did you have any problems???theysure took my money quickly though.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

What beautiful Knitting. Boa is so pretty.


----------



## margt (Nov 30, 2011)

Absolutely stunning work!


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Simply lovely!!!!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Chulo1 said:


> Oh my gosh!! So beautifully done!! You have an amazing talent!!


Love Rags with blazes--yours is beautiful!!


----------



## Jopett (Jun 29, 2012)

What beautiful work. The first little cardigan is just gorgeous and I love the very fine blue jacket. Your family must adore you.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Your work is stunning! The 1st sweater is amazing.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Love all your work. Whoever receive these items are very lucky. I am also retired and love every minute of it!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

You do absolutely awesome work! I hope you share the patterns!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

you do ,do awesome work, my question is wher can i fined the pattern for the w/bow?, oh and i too have this pattern book,thanks for shareing, i've been trying to find a little girls poncho in the round,i think i'll use this pattern and not make sleves. thank for turning on my lightbulb.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OMGoodness Beverly...all your work is so beautiful..just LOVE the litte cardis...especially the tiny purple fun fur bolaro...

Gotta love retirement!


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

OMG. Your imagination is jewel encrusted, for sure! That chic hat with the bow on the side is surely one I will be wanting to make for my friends in the everlasting go around with chemo. I think for that instance I'll leave the tiny holes closed, but in its presence here, they are surely a wonderful, integral part of the design. 

Any clue about source of pattern. Thank you for giving so much inspiration!


----------



## shopgirl16 (Feb 21, 2012)

All I can say is WOW. You do really beautiful work. Love the little sweaters and the hat with the bow


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. Your work is amazing!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful work. Someone will be so overjoyed. rlmayknit


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow you have been busy, beautiful work they are all gorgeous.


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, they are all soooo lovely!


----------



## YankeeGirl76 (May 28, 2012)

I ordered The Child's Jiffy Petal Cardigan this morning and when I looked just now there it was and I have printed it out without any trouble.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Your work is absolutely beautiful! You are such an inspiration for the rest of us. Do you have several projects going at one time? Do start planning your projects in January, for the following Christmas?


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> Your work is absolutely beautiful! You are such an inspiration for the rest of us. Do you have several projects going at one time? Do start planning your projects in January, for the following Christmas?


Thank you..yes, and yes! So many patterns..


----------



## sunway (Oct 31, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> Good thing I'm retired or I would never have had the time to get this much done.


Fun with fun fur! Looks like something for a little girl, Is it? Would love to get the pattern, my grandaughter would just love it. 
Your work is sooo beautiful, wish we lived near each other, maybe I could get ONE thing done for christmas like these! Thanks for sharing.
Blessings


----------



## Chimoy (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful work! I like everything! cute hat also


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

sunway said:


> bcleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing I'm retired or I would never have had the time to get this much done.
> ...


Send me your email address in a private message.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! I love them all, I am especially partial to your blue lace top and the blue boys sweater.

Great job on all of them! I also would like to make a few of those.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Love it all especially the purple beret.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Put me on your Christmas list. Very nice gifts.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful work. Everything is lovely!! Thanks for posting the pattern info with your photos.


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

All are exquisite! Can I be on your Christmas list? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

They did say 24hrs.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

Wouldn't mind having the blue one for myself in black.. All are wonderful.


----------



## musicmomjv (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful work. I especially love the blue lace jacket! Would love to have one of those! Can u tell me about the pattern. I saw u said something about lace noir. Is that the name of the pattern?


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

anneevamod said:


> I ordered the pattern for the vintage pink sweater from the link and they have not sent the PDF....I contacted them with no reply...it has been about 3 hrs. The attachment they sent was non deliverable???? did you have any problems???theysure took my money quickly though.


I didn't have any problem at all.. it came in about 3 hours, I downloaded it and printed it out.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful work! May I ask which pattern you used for the purple hat?


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, those are all beautiful!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely, lovely work. I'm with you: Retirement has been a wonderfully productive time!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun way to spend your time. Beautiful work!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Awesome! Such beautiful choices and such excellent work...it's hard to pick a favorite.
Can I join your family, lol!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!! They are all gorgeous!! You certainly have been busy!!


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi. Beautiful work. Are you sharing any patterns? I am interested in the coral colored sweater.
Thanks.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

You have been very busy, but all the Christmas gifts look great, can I be on your list for next year? The little furry collar/shrug is fantastic. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Lots of beautiful things! I love them all, but especially love your hat. The recipients of these gifts with absolutely love them! How could they not?


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

fab U lous


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

doodlebugmlh said:


> Hi. Beautiful work. Are you sharing any patterns? I am interested in the coral colored sweater.
> Thanks.


Not sure which one you mean. The two girls sweaters are pink. The first one came from Rowan "Little Rowan" book. The second picture shows the little book with the pattern in it.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

musicmomjv said:


> Beautiful work. I especially love the blue lace jacket! Would love to have one of those! Can u tell me about the pattern. I saw u said something about lace noir. Is that the name of the pattern?


You can find it on ArtYarns web site. Sequined mohair lace l120, or l121


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> Beautiful items. Can you tell me more about the lacey topper? It is stunning. (fifth picture)


ArtYarns Beaded Mohair with Sequins Jacket l121


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Love your work-especially the blue lacy cardy/jacket with beads or sequins....are you able to advise/supply the pattern? it is very pretty in blue....


http://www.amazon.com/Artyarns-Beaded-Mohair-Sequins-Jacket/dp/B002O07X86


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Wow! You are a very busy retiree....I am jealous. I love the blue evening jacket. What pattern did you use? And also what yarn did you knit this beauty with?


http://www.amazon.com/Artyarns-Beaded-Mohair-Sequins-Jacket/dp/B002O07X86


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

wilbo said:


> Oh my gosh, you work is flawless. Especially, love the blue cardi. Is that your own pattern? I like the bling.


http://www.amazon.com/Artyarns-Beaded-Mohair-Sequins-Jacket/dp/B002O07X86


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> These are all just exquisite! what yarn did you use for the first little pink cardigan? Love the color!


Rowan cash cotton


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

jemima said:


> All beautifuly knitted .I love the peach cardigan from Jiffy knits .Is this pattern available still please .


http://www.artfire.com/browse/?term=coats%20and%20clark%20158


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

lizziebeth said:


> OMG they are all just incredibly Beautiful. Especially, the Blue Lace Jacket is simply elegant. Could you let me know where I can get the pattern for this. Thanks.


http://www.amazon.com/Artyarns-Beaded-Mohair-Sequins-Jacket/dp/B002O07X86


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> I sit in awe. Your work is stunning, especially the blue ladies jacket and the little pink sweaters. I love the knitted bow on the hat. You are also an outstanding photographer. The layouts and backgrounds do justice to your lovely work - both so professional looking. Thank you so much for sharing these.
> 
> I hope you can tell us where you got the pattern for the blue jacket. I showed it to DD and now she wants one, Smart girl!


http://www.amazon.com/Artyarns-Beaded-Mohair-Sequins-Jacket/dp/B002O07X86


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow Wow Wow Wow!!!! What a lovely assortment and beautifully done! Cudos to you, I'm sure the recipients will be elated. As for the retired part, I'm retired and I can't get that much done. You must be a speed knitter!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Love them all. Wonderful work.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

They are all just perfect! I love the first two cardigans for the little ones ... so precious!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love the pink cardi from the Jiffy Knits book
and would like to see the pattern in an adult size.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Fantastic! just beautiful.


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

wow beautiful knitting


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work. Could you please share the pattern information for the beret with the bow, please?


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

JillF said:


> Absolutely beautiful work. Could you please share the pattern information for the beret with the bow, please?


Send me your email address in a private message.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow. Love them all. You are very talented.


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazing work, they are all so lovely, but the little pink jacket caught my eye, as I have a baby gdaughter.


----------



## GrannyJo (Nov 1, 2011)

Your work is so professional looking. I especially love to blue lacy cardy. Beautiful work.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

All I can say is "FABULOUS"!!!


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW, beautiful work. You are so talented!


----------

